# waschen, schneiden, föhnen, Haare ab!



## Borteg

Hi,
waschen, schneiden, föhnen Haare ab! 
In this sentence, ''ab'' Belongs to which of the Verbs? waschen, schneiden or föhnen? I know abföhnen is not exist.


----------



## JClaudeK

Borteg said:


> ''ab'' Belongs to which of the Verbs?


It belongs to "schneiden" > abschneiden.

See here
cut someone's hair


----------



## bearded

JClaudeK said:


> It belongs to "schneiden" > abschneiden.


Is the position of 'ab' correct in the OP sentence? After all, it only refers to one of the verbs, which is in the middle of the list...
Couldn't it actually refer to all three ( kann man etwa Haare - neben Geschirr - nicht abwaschen?)


----------



## JClaudeK

bearded said:


> kann man etwa Haare - neben Geschirr - nicht abwaschen?


Nein, das kann man nicht sagen. Haare wäscht man, oder man spült sie.


----------



## Frieder

Borteg said:


> waschen, schneiden, föhnen*,* Haare ab!


doesn't make much sense. First you wash them, then you cut them, then you dry them, and then you cut them off completely?

Do you have any context?


----------



## Frank78

JClaudeK said:


> It belongs to "schneiden" > abschneiden.
> 
> See here
> cut someone's hair



But normally it's just "waschen, schneiden, föhnen" without any "abschneiden".

I can imagine a price list:
waschen, schneiden, föhnen - ab 30€

But Haare still doesn't fit in. So we need some context.


----------



## Kajjo

Borteg said:


> waschen, schneiden, föhnen Haare ab!
> In this sentence, ''ab'' Belongs to which of the Verbs?


The title phrase is NOT idiomatic. It makes no sense to add "Haare ab".

"Waschen, schneiden, föhnen" is an idiomatic combination.


----------



## JClaudeK

Kajjo said:


> The title phrase is NOT idiomatic.



I didn't consider it as a phrase.
My purpose was just to say with which verb "ab" could potentially be combined.


----------



## Hutschi

*waschen, schneiden, föhnen Haare ab!*

Could you, please, give the complete sentence, considering sentence marks and uppercase writings?

According to the principle of short binding it belongs to "föhnen".

But the verb "abföhnen" is seldom. Where does this text come from?


Like Kajjo I consider it as phrase and agree to his answer. It is a very strange sentence.
Did you omit the subject?

"Abföhnen" means to blow the air over an area one part after the other.

In case of hairs the idiomatic expression is "Föhnen". "Ich föhne die Haare ab" - das könnte bei langen Haaren funktionieren, wenn man sie allmählich föhnt, von oben nach unten.


----------



## Borteg

Hello everyone,
I am very thankful for your quick and useful answers, I share the complete context here with you.


----------



## Borteg

I didn't notice ''Schnipp-di-Schnapp'' may be it belongs to that! and the correct form is Schnipp-di-schnapp Haare ab! if it is correct, so what is meaning?


----------



## Hutschi

Borteg said:


> Schnipp-di-schnapp Haare ab!



It is onomatopoetic (lautmalend) for _And now, let's start to cut the  hairs. _
If you open and close scissors they make "schnipp-di-schnapp"-sounds.


----------



## elroy

I don't think "Schnipp-di-Schnapp" has anything to do with it.

I think it's

_Snip, snip, snip / Wash, cut, blowdry / Hair be gone!_

In other words, "Haare ab!" is its own unit, unrelated (syntactically) to the rest. 


JClaudeK said:


> It belongs to "schneiden" > abschneiden.





JClaudeK said:


> My purpose was just to say with which verb "ab" could potentially be combined.


 But I don't think it can be combined with "schneiden," even potentially.  I agree with @bearded:


bearded said:


> Is the position of 'ab' correct in the OP sentence? After all, it only refers to one of the verbs, which is in the middle of the list...


 I don't think German syntax allows you to skip a verb like that.

_Der Kuchen schmeckt, sieht, riecht gut aus  _-- sounds totally wrong 
_Der Kuchen schmeckt und riecht gut, sieht gut aus  _-- definitely correct, but may be lousy stylistically, due to the repetition of "gut" 
_Der Kuchen schmekt, riecht und sieht gut aus  _-- not sur about this one, I feel like it probably works?


----------



## bearded

elroy said:


> "Haare ab!" is its own unit, unrelated (syntactically) to the rest.


Now, having seen the whole advertisement, I cannot but agree with that.
As for ''waschen, schneiden, föhnen'', I'd actually prefer the _Reihenfolge _''waschen, föhnen, schneiden'' because having your hair cut while it is still wet may cause a (slight) cold / sniffles.


----------



## Alemanita

bearded said:


> Now, having seen the whole advertisement, I cannot but agree with that.
> As for ''waschen, schneiden, föhnen'', I'd actually prefer the _Reihenfolge _''waschen, föhnen, schneiden'' because having your hair cut while it is still wet may cause a (slight) cold / sniffles.



Bei Männern kann man vielleicht die Haare auch trocken schneiden, bei Frauen bzw. bei mir selbst geht das nicht, mein Friseur hat sogar ein kleines Sprühfläschchen zur Hand, damit er immer wieder die Haare anfeuchten kann; er erzählt halt viel zwischendurch, er ist eben ein Figaro ...

Haar ab! erinnert fatalerweise an Kopf ab! oder Rübe ab!
rübe ab! - Google Search


----------



## elroy

bearded said:


> ''waschen, schneiden, föhnen''


 Das ist aber die übliche (und nachvollziehbare) Reihenfolge. „trocknen“ gehört eigentlich nach „waschen“, wird aber wahrscheinlich aus Werbungsgründen nicht explizit erwähnt. Geföhnt wird erst _nach_ Fertigstellung des neuen Haarschnitts!


----------



## bearded

Alemanita said:


> Rübe ab!


  



elroy said:


> aus Werbungsgründen


Diese Gründe kann ich nicht nachvollziehen... Bei uns schneiden Friseure - auf Anfrage - Männerhaar _nach_ dem Trocknen.


----------



## elroy

bearded said:


> Bei uns schneiden Friseure - auf Anfrage - Männerhaar _nach_ dem Trocknen.


 Habe ich ja auch nicht anders dargestellt:


elroy said:


> „trocknen“ gehört eigentlich nach „waschen“


 Mit „Werbungsgründen“ meinte ich, dass der Refrain des rasenden Friseurs wohl etwas an Schwung verlieren würde, wenn das Trocknen extra erwähnt würde. In einer Werbung für ein Restaurant stünde auch nicht etwa „Wir bieten Ihnen leckeres Essen an, und räumen den Tisch auch nachher auf!“. 

Die Haare werden also nicht (übermäßig) nass geschnitten, auch wenn das Trocknen nicht im Refrain vorkommt.


----------



## Frieder

Ich sehe das so: Sein Angebot ist 



> waschen, schneiden, föhnen, Haare ab, färben oder tönen



In einem normalen Satz (d.h. nicht in Reimform gepresst) hieße das:"Ob Waschen-Schneiden-Föhnen, ob Haare ab, Färben oder Tönen – ich mache alles".

"Haare ab" ist für mich ein kurzer, griffiger Ausdruck für eine Herrenfrisur. Da wird nicht groß rumgemacht, da wird einfach geschnitten und fertig .


----------



## Kajjo

elroy said:


> I think it's
> 
> _Snip, snip, snip / Wash, cut, blowdry / Hair be gone!_
> 
> In other words, "Haare ab!" is its own unit, unrelated (syntactically) to the rest.


Exactly!


----------



## JClaudeK

Borteg said:


> I share the complete context here with you.


Danke, damit wird alles klar. Die Tatsache, dass es sich um einen gereimten Text handelt und das Komma nach 'föhnen' sind sehr wichtig! Ça change tout!


----------



## elroy

JClaudeK said:


> Ça change tout!


 Finde ich nicht. Siehe meinen ersten Beitrag.


----------



## JClaudeK

elroy said:


> Finde ich nicht.


Doch, für mich ändert das alles.




elroy said:


> Hair be gone!


Bedeudet das "Die Haare werden abgeschnitten"?


----------



## elroy

JClaudeK said:


> It belongs to "schneiden" > abschneiden.


 Das halte ich auch ohne Kontext und ohne Komma für völlig ausgeschlossen, Du etwa nicht?


----------



## JClaudeK

elroy said:


> Das halte ich auch ohne Kontext und ohne Komma für völlig ausgeschlossen, Du etwa nicht?


Doch!
Ich hab ja schon erklärt, dass ich die OP-Frage missverstanden hatte.


----------



## elroy

JClaudeK said:


> Bedeudet das "Die Haare werden abgeschnitten"?


 Hair be gone! = May the hair be gone!
Etwa “Ab mit den Haaren!” (wenn man das so sagen kann)


----------



## JClaudeK

elroy said:


> “Ab mit den Haaren!” (wenn man das so sagen kann)


Ja, das kann man so sagen. 
"ab mit den Haaren"  ≈  die Haare müssen geschnitten werden


----------



## Borteg

*JClaudeK 
bearded 
Frieder 
Frank78 
Kajjo 
Hutschi
Alemanita
elroy*
Thank you for your answers, I conclude with your answers, that lonely''Haare ab!'' is correct and ''ab'' is not belongs to any of the verbs. and it means cut off somebody's Hair or Hair off ! I think it is best conclusion.


----------



## Hutschi

It is the missing comma which brought you onto the "Garden path (Irrweg).

It has to be:  _waschen, schneiden, föhnen*,* Haare ab!  _

With the comma you would see this immediately.


----------

